# Campagnolo EPS Record



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Need some info. Have record EPS and i am going to install on bike in a few days. I figured i would charge battery off of bike so it is ready to go. when i plugged in charger battery beaps then displays red light. Looked in manual and said oh boy not good!! My question is does light light up red because it is not connected to anything and if so will battery still charge.

Thanks


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Red light and peep signal means battery is totally empty. Keep it charged and it will be fine after few hours.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the response.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I had the same reaction. This only happens the first time.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Good because I was thinking should have stayed with mechanical less things to go wrong, electrical gremlins!


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Good because I was thinking should have stayed with mechanical less things to go wrong, electrical gremlins!


No, this stuff is so nice that I put Athena on my spare bike.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

joeyb1000 said:


> No, this stuff is so nice that I put Athena on my spare bike.


I know exactly how you feel. After installing SR11-EPS on my Noah Pro, I've decided to go with Record EPS for the De Rosa.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the votes of confidence, guys. My future upgrade plans for my S2 include a black Athena EPS gruppo and it sounds like I wouldn't be going wrong with that decision.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have Super Record and Athena. The systems are identical, although the connectors are different so that you can't mix & match. The only difference I can detect is that I can feel the click slightly more on the finger shifters on the Super Record. I think this is nothing more than the different materials on the lever.

I recommend you get the FD-SR003 chain catcher.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Joey, can I ask why you recommend the chain catcher, have you had issues with the chain falling off the inside?
I have a friend who is having problems with the chain falling off the outside of the big ring (with SR EPS), I was thinking of moving the FD towards the centreline a bit and using a chain catcher so the chain doesn't fall off the inside.
What do you think?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I did have the chain come off on the inside once or twice. In contrast to mechanical systems, it's harder to get the chain back up on-the-fly. The Campy chain catcher looks good because it looks like it was made for the system ( that's what the flat spot on the front mounting plate is for)
I haven't had any problems on the big ring. Mine are set with the outer cage perfectly parallel to the chainring, 2mm clearance from the teeth to the underside of the cage, and about a credit card between the cage and the crank arm when on the smallest cog.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like my SR EPS so much if I hit the lottery all my bikes will have it! I also have ahe campy chain catcher.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

joeyb1000 said:


> I did have the chain come off on the inside once or twice. In contrast to mechanical systems, it's harder to get the chain back up on-the-fly. The Campy chain catcher looks good because it looks like it was made for the system ( that's what the flat spot on the front mounting plate is for)
> I haven't had any problems on the big ring. Mine are set with the outer cage perfectly parallel to the chainring, 2mm clearance from the teeth to the underside of the cage, and about a credit card between the cage and the crank arm when on the smallest cog.


Thanks Joey, good to know.


----------

